# My Feilun FT011 Speed Boat - Unboxing + Review + 3D improvements + Tutorials



## _sOnGoKu_ (Aug 10, 2016)

Hello friends, i like to made one review of my new great boat. 
Also i have some fun making this video unboxing. Hope you like it.






Like olwais i will try to make some improvements (will be dificult because this boat comes really full tunned) but im shure we can 3d print some parts really usefull for this boat.

Please feel free to live a coment with any other improvement you think can be cool for this boat!

*3dP imprpvements*
Gopro camera support for the Racing Boat.
ESC & Reciver FT011 waterproof box

*3dP ideas*
internal support for intal a second battery & extend the play time
Add some extra weigt to the boat
custom flaps
Go pro supports for secure add the go pro camera to the boat.
Realistic Boat Stands










why a boat?? ahah, is summer in my country , hot, hot , i thing is perfect for have a bit fun with some friends at beach.. And finaly it's here ! already !! , time to Tuning a boat race!!









first let me talk a bit about the *FT01 1 Racing boat*..
Well, I had never seen one live, if it is true I was looking for information on the internet, but i need to say ,this boat in person looks *AMAZING!!* much more cool than in the fotos.










After all, this ship is an evolution of the FT line of Fei-Lun model, being a very affordable price for their boat, the config and components are absolutely cool.

*3 words,, Fast, very fast,*, all gas to be even too well controlled in a sea wave. But is funny to drive.

One thing I love about this set is that it comes absolutely everything you need to start from the first minute to have fun. you just have to buy batteries for the transmiter control (AA batterys) and after a good charge the boat battery, you're ready to play.










do not worry if I'm talking a lot, *at bottom post you can find a summary* with all the things that come in the box.

wen take the boat out of the box for firs time guive me a big surprise, a boat 65cm long which is robust and strong note and with a very *Racing sport look* .. The control slightly less finished the ship, but then speak better of him.

The feeling is weighs is more than one kilo (without battery) certainly is light for such a powerful engine of *14V! motor*, servo electronics and all the components are protected by a double layer of water approved helmet. 

















The infer housing, has 5 points along with a rubber grip to seal. A second trim helmet protects the whole of the water inlet.










*The line of the boat is modern and agresive. Mention this carbon fiber body (painted) fits very successful for this model.*


----------



## _sOnGoKu_ (Aug 10, 2016)

One thing I take my attention on this boat is that in other cases, if the boat is not in the water does not turn on (for security) *Well, this, it does !!* once you've connected the battery and turning the station beware of the gas and brake, because activate the propellers at full speed.










The first time i throw into the water and see the great power of this engine , defnly is not just a toy. after the first 2 minits on the sea, feels really confortables to drive , and is imposible hold the temptation of open full trottle xDD

like one torpedo! 










It has reverse direction, although to be honest, it's pretty dificult to control in reverse.
It is a boat that likes to go fast and zig zag. Nervous, an arrow in the water.

getting first touch conclusion.. *this boat is amazing, fast and cheap!* - Perfect for start with RC boats with a semipro racing one.

Now for the more interested readers I will have a look to some more technical details of this black beast.










*Auto Flipping system!*
what is this?? ahah this is a cool thing.
Well, it's a super useful, if for example after a big jump, the boat has been upside down in the water. Well, with a combination of gas and brake on the remote transmitter, the boat turns around and you can continue surfing.










*what motor is fitted in?*
oook ,, this black beas have one 2822 outrunner carries motor integrated into the hull boat is brushless motor by the way, and as you know, a brushless motor is translated into better performance and less maintenance. 
All the power is transfered to the propeller from a metal transmission, which ensures a strong and steady to the boat's propeller driven.










*Liquid refrigeration system!* 
this left me flip a bit ,, cooling liquid motor and ESC is great solution, since the ESC 65A as the engine at extremely high speeds, they generate a lot of heat. 
The system works by sucking water through the tube located at the helm (see foto), the water passes through the tubes, cooling the electronic components and out the side of the boat. Very cool! & loke the real boats.










*Rudder*
It is made of resistant plastic, it is moved by a metal part (guide) that is hooked to a small servo. Beside the possibility of some adjustment in the queue.
Thanks to the side flaps and the rear metal flaps (all easily adjustable mind) a pretty good boat control is achieved.


----------



## _sOnGoKu_ (Aug 10, 2016)

*The transmitter:*
This one, in my opinion come with less finish than the boat. yes, makes its function, it is a very basic command of two channels, works in the 2.4GHz frequency and can run more ships together without any interference problem. but i miss a bit more professional controller for it..


















it can control the Raving Boat up to 150M distance with no problems.
have an on of button , has a calibration helm from the control and also the range of rotation. Gas controls and reverse gear, feels precise, and is easy to control the gas of the boat.

is fine and precise control provided (perhaps too powerful reverse) guess that will be necessary for self Fplipped funktion.. there are times that to turn aside, it is necessary to increase the speed, otherwise the radius rotation may be wider than desired.










*GoPro camera support*

To record in first person the boat have made this bracket, easily adjustable with electrical tape, I'm thinking the day of the test, and I think I'll also add a small buoy or something to the camera. At least until you confirm 100% that resists boat speeds. Click here to have a closer look.







camera support







camera support







camera support
*
Power it with 14,8V !!*
what feeds the beast alive is a 14.8V battery 2200 mah, 30c and S4 model.
(it come with Carger 4S ready) I think increasing slightly to a stack with more mha, you could gain a little more fun time. Currently with battery 2200, I have come for a walk with the boat, 10 minutes.

Also , i,m planing to add a second battery in paralel, intalled with a special 3d printed support and joint two of this batteries.










Conclusions and feelings with my new boat ,,
It is a good boat to worry more about play than care about maintenance.
It comes full assembled and ready, perfect for beginners in the RC boat.
is mantinaince free. Is big & fast also have a really cool look..










Here I leave the set of spare pieces that will be goos to have in case moething is broken. 
(click on any one for more detailed spec)

1x boat FT011
1x 2.4GHz Transmitter (Requires 6x "AA" batteries)
1x 4S lipo charger
1x 14.8V 2200mAh 30C Lithium Polymer battery
1x Plastic display stand
1x Rubber bumper nosecone
2x Propeller (spares)
1x Bag of accessories (3x Spare props, 2x Hex nuts, 1x Prop removal tool, 1x Waterproof marine grease, 1x Hex drive)


*Aviable 3dP imprpvements*
Gopro camera support for the Racing Boat.
ESC & Reciver FT011 waterproof box

photo section of this post is a video I had fun doing the unboxing,, have a look also!






and if you have any doubt i can help wioth i will doit with no problem.

thanks for watching


----------



## _sOnGoKu_ (Aug 10, 2016)

video with some improvements to my boat.

Rubber stamping direction, expansion turning radius .. etc ..

Video improvements





Regards


----------



## _sOnGoKu_ (Aug 10, 2016)

hi friends, You've had a problem with the ESC of your FT011?, here I leave the solution that I have used to improve the ESC system and radio control of my Feilun racing boat

i have prepared a video with all the steps to folow.





SongoLand Video

Feilun Racing Boat : Model FT011
very nice Boat for start with your first flight sealings and jumps! 

Technical data and lik to buy one:
FeiLun FT011 RC Boat

ESC + reciver : Model FT011
Spare for fix your damaged ESC
Technical data and buy one link:
FEILUN FT011 ESC

Video UnBoxing Flysky FS-GT3C (used for fix the FT011)




SongoLand Video

Fly Sky Transmitter + reciver : Model Fs-GT3C
A very cool transmitter! It can be used to enhance your current RC, valid for cars or boats.
Technical data and buy one link:
FS - GT3C Flysky 3CH 2.4GHz Transmitter-48.53 Online Shopping 

More 3D print improvements for this boat?
I recommend that you go through this thread:
http://bit.ly/SongoLand

*Extra gift:
This Cuppon is valid for loots of RC section articles discount , Use it as many times as you like 
Use code: RC15OFF


----------



## _sOnGoKu_ (Aug 10, 2016)

helow friends, i made this video in the first test i made with the new reciver and ESC intalled some days ago.

Works much better than the original controller, more sensitive and responsing forme





SongoLand Video


----------



## _sOnGoKu_ (Aug 10, 2016)

helow friends, here i have recorded a new video with my feilun FT011 sealing in salt water. in a beautifull place called cala moli.





SongoLand Video

a gretting


----------



## _sOnGoKu_ (Aug 10, 2016)

new video friend! some fishing with my ft011 
ahaha






more videos on my channel,
agretting


----------



## _sOnGoKu_ (Aug 10, 2016)

Helow friend, i have record a new video having fun with my Feilun TF011 






a greeting


----------

